# Digitrax Super Chief questions for a starter



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,

I've researched for a while now and I think I'm going with the Digitrax Super Chief but I wanted to double check to make sure I'm not missing anything.




I'm getting into trains because I want to tinker with a multi-train layout system and automation. I'd rather build a macro/program to automate everything versus spending much time with a throttle. So computer automation capability is going to be key.

Also, the fun part will be trying to figure out how to coordinate a congested train system. Mainly the fun for me will be to work on a simulation.

My layout is going to be in a room with a max of 13' x 10'. My initial idea is to have a ship yard section, a Mountain section, a city section and then figure out some way to build in a rail yard.

I have about 100 rolling stock at this point and I imagine each train will run approx 15 to 17 cars. My goal is to get a 4 to 10 loco setup if my space allows


Based on that, I've looked at the NCE but I keep coming back to the Digitrax system.

I'm looking at the Digitrax SCFX Xtra 5amp starter set but I want a radio cab. So I think I'm going to have to go with the Digitrax SCFXD 5 amp Duplex Radio Starter set?

Does anybody see a reason feature wise why this wouldn't give me everything I need now and down the road?

Also, while I'm at it, I'm still ignorant as to anything else I will need when it comes to electrical. I know I'll need a power supply.

Will 5 amp be enough or should I go with the 8 amp setup? (I read somewhere that the digitrax 8amp kit doesn't put out a full 8 amps.)

The power supply the place I'm purchasing recommends the PS 514. Is that good enough?

Also, I'm going to fit as much track as I can fit on the section I have so will I need any boosters, transformers etc?

I'm trying to get everything I need in one order.

One final thing, if there is something glaring I'm missing and another system would be better, I'm open to suggestions. However, at this point, it seems NCE versus Digitrax is like a Chevy vs Ford debate so I'm just picking Digitrax and going with it unless somebody has good information otherwise.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Frosty,
If your going to try and run that many trains at one time I would recommend you step up to the 8 amp.
A duplex throttle is nice but not really a necessity.
Your going to need a PR3 in order to communicate from the computer to the Digitrax command station.
Power supply you will need is a PS2012 supply.
I've heard of a ton of people that say they are going to go with full computer control for their railway and have yet to see anyone actually do it. 
The reason being is that it will cost you some major $$ to pull it off.
You will need a Whole lot more than you have on your list right now. 
I would be happy to tell you all the other components your going to need, just ask. 
13' x 10' in HO with 10 trains and 15 to 17 cars each is going to get real crowded real quick!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

NIMT said:


> Frosty,
> If your going to try and run that many trains at one time I would recommend you step up to the 8 amp


Is that the biggest ?


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Frosty,
> The reason being is that it will cost you some major $$ to pull it off.
> You will need a Whole lot more than you have on your list right now.
> I would be happy to tell you all the other components your going to need, just ask.
> 13' x 10' in HO with 10 trains and 15 to 17 cars each is going to get real crowded real quick!


Thank you for the response.

I'm not trying to go over board with Duplex or anything but I just hate buying something to start and realize I have to upgrade and it would have been cheaper to just get what I needed to start.

Would you recommend the Digitrax 8amp or get the Digitrax command center and go with a different brand booster.

Here is the link of what I'm looking at.

here

But a review indicates that it may not produce a true 8 amps.

I threw out a number for the trains out there because I don't have a good gauge of how many will fit. You are probably right and I'll have 5 to 10 cars per train.

Then there will be lights, crossings and other things.

I have plenty of computers so there is no added cost for me there. The PR3 looks like $72.

I'm assuming for cost you are referring is software such as Decoder Pro or Railroad & Co?

They don't look to expensive. Also, I'm wondering if I plan on doing more with a computer, if I can just get a command center, and a basic throttle.

By all means if you have an idea of what a computer controlled setup will entail I would definitely appreciate any pointers.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have to write more later, But that link you sent me...read the output of the power supply... 5 amp... Why did they pair that with a DCS 200 8 amp.. that makes no sense... that would definitely limit the DCS's potential!


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

I think they say the PS14 is for UR92.

I don't think the kit comes with a power supply.

You have to purchase a power supply for the Command DCS 200.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know it's only a recommendation but it's the wrong P.S.!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, that PS would turn that 8 amp system into a 5 amp system real quick.
I just got mine a few weeks ago and I got the 8 amp, it was only 20 to 30 more.
That would be the cheapest you will ever buy amps at.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Duplex radio*

I believe the duplex portion of the set allows you two way comunication bettween your locos etc and the handheld throttle. If your not planning on using the handheld throttle much, they do make an 8 amp Super Chief Xtra starter set that is about $200 cheaper. I have the 5 amp Super Chief Xtra set now, with a ut4r radio throttle using a ur91 for simplex (one way) comunication. I also have a PR3, and JMRI software to eventualy tie my system together for computer control. JMRI software is a free download. I really like my system, but sometimes I wish I had got the 8 amp version, but I haven't come anywhere close to utilizing the 5 amps yet. My lighting, turnouts, accessories will be powered from a seperate power supply, so the only thing my DCS100 is powering are my trains.


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks John,

I think I want the Radio controller in case friends ever wanted to purchase a locomotive and run it. Seems the U92 and power supply are a big part of the $200 difference.

I think I'm going to start a new post documenting my endeavour into this. I think I've put together a list of the bulk of things I'm going to need to start.


----------

